# New electronics advice...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm new to the higher end electronics and have a rep/dealer buying my system for me. I'd like a second opinion from someone who has knowledge about these systems. On the current order I am getting the Simrad NSS9 Evo 2 Multifunction display with built in chirp, structurescan and insight cartography. A 4G broadband Simrad radar. Plastic structure scan HD tru-hull ducer, Airman B150M thru hull 12-Degree ducer, NMEA2000 Network starter kit and various cables, ect. From what I do know the insight is built in, the structurescan come from the ducer and the chirp/sonar comes from the B150M. I guess my biggest concern is with the B150M ducer, is this a good unit. What am I missing by not going with a $2k ducer? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The answers to that many questions could form the basis of a doctoral dissertation. 

That said, let's try to back into your questions. Since you ended with a question about the Transducer, I take it that this is what you are most concerned about. We will set the Insight and 3G Radar aside and concentrate on sub-surface imaging.

You've got a fantastic boat and are going for a very solid Sonar system but the choice of a Airmar B150M transducer.......not recommended. This is something for a bass boat, not a 30 ft. Rampage. You have a Echosounder unit that is Side Scan, Downscan capable and CHIRP capable. If your Rep/Dealer recommended this transducer, I would seriously question his judgement....of course, I was not there when you told him what you wanted to accomplish, nor do you mention that in your post. This transducer is, in the world of high end transducers, just an entry level, medium frequency unit with very low output wattage. I'm confused. 

The transducer/transducers are going to be the 'HEART' of the performance of your whole system. If you are just looking for the bottom (depth register/navigation), you may be alright. If you are looking for fish definition and bottom imaging.....not so much. The transducer you mentioned, if I'm not mistaken, is just a single element. You have an Echo-Sounding unit that has a base design for Side Scan and a capability to produce a full range of electrical outputs to produce inputs to your transducer element/s but you don't have enough horsepower and tech in your transducer to produce the range of sound waves and pick up the nuances in the returns. Another words, you have a top line stereo, with mediocre speakers and microphones. 

You are going to have to separate the questions of CHIRP and Structure Scan and you have to separate the questions of Frequency and Power. 
What you have now is a single silicon element transducer putting out and receiving both 95 and 155 kHZ with only 300 watts driving that signal. You should be looking at an 'array' of elements; as in the 7 plus one element area(for minimum 50kHZ to 200kHZ) with a force of 1 kW power. You may even have to consider two separate transducers which your SSD is designed to accept.

If you can get a little more defined on what you want to do with your boat, it would help a lot. Are you mostly bottom fishing or are you a Bluewater pelagics (which ones?) guy or do you do all the above? You are looking at an Echosounder that will do it all but you will definitely have to step it up on the transducer to realize the performance. 

Don't worry. This is the most common mistake made by most guys. The display unit has all the bells, whistles, flashing lights and sex appeal but it can only interpret what the transducer puts out and picks up.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> This transducer is, in the world of high end transducers, just an entry level, medium frequency unit with very low output wattage.


Totally Agree....It's a 300watt unit. Low standard is 600watts.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That is exactly my problem. I feel like I am going high end with the nss9 evo 2 but putting a low end ducer on it. I don't really have 1 type of fishing in mind. Mainly bottom fishing up to 300' and wahoo/tuna fishing. Maybe try swords, I'd like a good enough transducer to use the chirp to find the thermocline for this. Do you have recommendations for a ducer to be able to use the system to its full capabilities.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

From what I'm reading....This is not a super high end unit...It is on the same level as Garmin's new 547xs, 741xs, 840xs and 1040xs.

IE: No Black Box.

Now to be fair...I'm not versed well on Simrad.

BUT....The spec's YOUR asking for....You need a 1000watt X-ducer.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Already frustrated with Simrad, as I've spent 25min researching your product....Only to not find the owners manual at Simrad.com


But as a example.....My Garmin Black box to get Chirp - GSD26 is $2K so....I don't have a clue what kind of power this this is capable of?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It's a brand new unit so it might be hard to find info on it. I believe they just started shipping to dealers in the last couple of weeks. I'm just trying to get an idea of the cost of getting everything I can out of the unit. I'm weighing the option of using my current garmin radar system instead of getting the 4G and getting a much better transducer.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at the B-175's

http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/brochures/B175.pdf


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I think after talking with a pro installed I'm going with the b175W


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

bigrick said:


> I think after talking with a pro installed I'm going with the b175W




Be VERY careful....I see your from Ft Walton.....This Grady I have here was worked on by a PRO installer over there.

Yea...I'm fixing their screw up and it's not cheap.



In this pix you can see where I reinstalled a B-164 SS. You can also see the hack job of the hole I took it out of.

Didn't have proper tool [size holesaw] and looked like they used s Dremel. That did make it easier to get the X-ducer out.













Before....Where the scoop is is where the X-ducer belongs.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We are using alphatech electronics out of Destin. Any experience with them?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Big rick, I would be very hesitant about going with anybody that is considered a "professional" around here or looks like they are a legitimate business. 9 out of 10 down here is finding that right person that knows what they're doing. Not only boats, but just about everything else. By the way, where are you from?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Alphatec? What happened to all of the Alphatec threads on this site?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Im in Fort Walton, alpha tech is located in Destin. I haven't heard anything bad about their work just their prices. I had everything quoted and was very clear that the quoted labor price was the most I was paying. I'm getting almost everything replaced and don't feel comfortable going with someone that doesn't have the experience they do. Would rather pay the money to have it done right.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

bigrick said:


> Im in Fort Walton, alpha tech is located in Destin. I haven't heard anything bad about their work just their prices. I had everything quoted and was very clear that the quoted labor price was the most I was paying. I'm getting almost everything replaced and don't feel comfortable going with someone that doesn't have the experience they do. Would rather pay the money to have it done right.


Get a quote for the roughly $300 in supplies you will get billed for in addition to labor. Insist that the silicone you get billed for is used on every bolt or you will end up buying silicone later and removing all of the bolts to apply it yourself. Also get it in writing that if they don't finish the job they get paid nothing. Rick, you are most certainly paying extra to have it done right...so get that!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Insist that the silicone you get billed for


This is how boats get screwed up.....People using products that should not be used in a particular situation.

I hope they are not using Silicone on places that are under water.

Using that and not epoxy sealing a wood core are the death of a boat....or at least cause major money to be spent down the road when the transom is like earthworm dirt or the floor is soft and flexing.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

bigrick said:


> We are using alphatech electronics out of Destin. Any experience with them?


I know both Roberts and they both have done great work in the past.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

301bLLC said:


> Alphatec? What happened to all of the Alphatec threads on this site?


Did I miss something???


----------

